

Errors in open-source projects - AndreyKarpov
http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/90-errors-in-open-source-projects/

======
AndreyKarpov
There are actually 91 errors described in the article, but number 90 looks
nicer in the title. The article is intended for C/C++ programmers, but
developers working with other languages may also find it interesting.

The materials collected in this article will be useful for authors of
articles, books and blogs. Examples of errors can be used to demonstrate
advantages of different programming styles – for instance, why you should not
try to make your code shorter by writing long expressions.

